# serendipity



## La usurpadora (Oct 29, 2008)

Λέει ένας χωριανός : These newcomers add a soupçon of serendipity to this village, don't they?

Αυτό το serendipity δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω πώς στέκει σε αυτή τη φράση.
Οι ξένοι που αναφέρει έχουν βρεθεί στο χωριό όντως κατά τύχη, αλλά τι θέλει να πει σε αυτή τη φράση ο ποιητής;
Μάλλον έχω θολώσει και κάνω τα εύκολα δύσκολα


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 29, 2008)

Ότι δίνουν μια νότα ή μια αίσθηση αναπάντεχης και σχεδόν παραμυθένιας ανακάλυψης; Είναι το αναπάντεχο και παραμυθένιο/εξωτικό στοιχείο που τονίζεται εδώ, νομίζω. Οι ξένοι ανακάλυψαν το χωριό και οι χωρικοί τους ξένους;


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2008)

Μπορεί στο κείμενό σου να ταιριάξει η σημασία της καλοτυχίας; Ότι έφεραν γούρι στην πόλη; Γιατί χρησιμοποιείται συχνά με αυτή την επέκταση της σημασίας της λέξης.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2011)

Earion said:


> [...]Οι Εγγλέζοι έχουν μια λέξη που περιγράφει το κύμα αγαλλίασης που σε κατακλύζει από το στομάχι και πάνω μέχρι τη ρίζα του σβέρκου για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα ακριβώς σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση: το λένε *serendipity *και είναι από εκείνες τις στιγμές που λες «Θεέ μου, για κάτι τέτοια αξίζει να ζει κανείς». Πώς μεταφράζεται άραγε το serendipity ελληνικά;



Το χάρισμα να βρίσκεις τυχαία πολύτιμα πράγματα σε απίθανα μέρη. (GWord)

Από το πιο ενημερωμένο ODE:
the occurrence and development of events by chance in a happy or beneficial way: _a fortunate stroke of serendipity_ 
[count noun]: _a series of small serendipities_
Origin: 1754: coined by Horace Walpole, suggested by _The Three Princes of Serendip_, the title of a fairy tale in which the heroes ‘were always making discoveries, by accidents and sagacity, of things they were not in quest of’​
Άλλες πιθανές αποδόσεις:
τυχαία ανακάλυψη
η χαρά της τυχαίας ανακάλυψης

Ένα ωραίο παράδειγμα από το _Scientific American_ (στο OED):
1955 _Sci. Amer._ Apr. 92/1 Our story has as its critical episode one of those coincidences that show how discovery often depends on chance, or rather on what has been called ‘serendipity’—*the chance observation falling on a receptive eye*.​


----------



## Earion (May 9, 2011)

Αχ, Νίκελ... Αναζητώ εκείνο το «κάτι άλλο», εκείνη την άπιαστη ουσία. Ο ένας την περιγράφει εγκεφαλικά: 



> the chance observation falling on a receptive eye



ο άλλος ψυχοσωματικά:



> το κύμα αγαλλίασης που σε κατακλύζει από το στομάχι και πάνω μέχρι τη ρίζα του σβέρκου για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα



Μήπως τελικά να παραδεχτούμε πως είναι από τα αμετάφραστα, όπως το δικό μας «φιλότιμο» φερειπείν;


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2011)

Ανέβασε εσύ τον πήχη και όλο και θα 'ρθει κάποιος φιλόδοξος να τον πηδήσει.... Γι' αυτό ξαναζωντάνεψα το νήμα.


----------



## FunkSoulBrother (May 9, 2011)

Τη λέξη την είχα πρωτοσυναντήσει με την έννοια της τύχης που χαμογελά σε αυτόν που το αξίζει, π.χ. σαν να ψάχνεις για κάρβουνο και να βρίσκεις διαμάντια. Δεν είναι ίδιο πράγμα με το luck κάποιου που βρίσκει ένα πορτοφόλι στο δρόμο. Η εικόνα στο σχετικό λήμμα της Wikipedia το επιβεβαιώνει.

Στο ίδιο λήμμα λέει: The word has been voted as one of the ten English words that were hardest to translate in June 2004 by a British translation company.

Να 'στε καλά για το νήμα αυτό, γιατί ανακάλυψα την προέλευση της λέξης και κάτι παραπάνω, σε μια πράξη πραγματικής serendipity. Φαίνεται ότι στο αρχικό περσικό παραμύθι Τhe Three Princes of Serendip από τον 12ο αώνα, οι τρεις πρωταγωνιστές παρατηρούσαν την πραγματικότητα και την ερμήνευαν με λογική σχέση αίτιου και αιτιατού, αποτελώντας τους πρόδρομους του Χάουζ, του Πουαρώ, του Χολμς και του Ντιπέν.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2011)

Βρίσκω παραδείγματα όπου μας κάνει η έκφραση «αγαθή τύχη» και διατυπώσεις όπου ταιριάζει το «κοκαλάκι της νυχτερίδας».


----------



## Marinos (May 9, 2011)

Έχω ένα κείμενο ενός τούρκου ιστορικού που ζει στην Αμερική και ο οποίος προφανώς το μετέφρασε από τα αγγλικά ο ίδιος, όπου μιλά για «ανακάλυψη της Αμερικής ψάχνοντας για τις Ινδίες». Είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι μεταφράζει έτσι το serendipity. Εγώ θα πρότεινα _απροσδόκητη ανακάλυψη_· αλλά πάλι λείπει το στοιχείο της χαρούμενης έκπληξης.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, στο λινκ του FunkSoulBrother για το περσικό παραμύθι μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι η αρχική καταγωγή της ιστορίας είναι το Ταλμούδ. Είναι η δεύτερη φορά που το παρατηρώ.


----------



## Aurelia (May 10, 2011)

Τι ωραία λέξη τόσο ηχητικά όσο και νοηματικά! Κάνει την καρδιά να χτυπά δυνατά.
Έκανα διάφορους συνδυασμούς αναζήτησης αλλά δεν έχω καταλήξει σε κάποια ικανοποιητική απόδοση. 
Αυτό που περιγράφει η λέξη serendipity μπορεί να μην είναι ακριβώς ανακάλυψη, εφόσον δεν είναι συνειδητή η αναζήτηση αυτού που βρίσκουμε τελικά.

Ο Νίκελ γράφει παραπάνω:
Το χάρισμα να βρίσκεις τυχαία πολύτιμα πράγματα σε απίθανα μέρη. (GWord)

΄Ομως ούτε για χάρισμα μου κάνει...

Έτσι μού 'ρχεται περισσότερο...ότι πλησιάζει την κατ' οικονομία ή κατά παραχώρηση φανέρωση κάποιου ανέλπιστου πράγματος που φέρνει ρίγος και σκίρτημα έκπληξης, χαράς, αγαλλίασης στον αποδέκτη. Συγκίνηση και έξαψη μαζί. Προσπαθώ μόνο να περιγράψω πώς την αισθάνομαι..μήπως βοηθηθούμε στην αναζήτηση.
Έχω φάει σκάλωμα από χθες...


----------



## Marinos (May 10, 2011)

Τυχαία θα βρούμε τη σωστή απόδοση σε κάποιο άσχετο νήμα, σε κάποια αναζήτηση ποιος ξέρει τι... Και τότε, θα μιλάμε για serendipity.


----------



## Aurelia (May 10, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι έχω δαγκάσει λαμαρίνα με το συγκεκριμένο νήμα... η έμπνευση πάντα έρχεται σε ανύποπτο χρόνο... γλυκιά αναμονή στο ντουλάπι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2011)

_γλυκοφώτιση_, με λόγιο την _ηδυεπιφοίτηση_...


----------



## rogne (May 10, 2011)

FunkSoulBrother said:


> Φαίνεται ότι στο αρχικό περσικό παραμύθι Τhe Three Princes of Serendip από τον 12ο αώνα, οι τρεις πρωταγωνιστές παρατηρούσαν την πραγματικότητα και την ερμήνευαν με λογική σχέση αίτιου και αιτιατού, αποτελώντας τους πρόδρομους του Χάουζ, του Πουαρώ, του Χολμς και του Ντιπέν.



Ένα ωραίο δοκίμιο για όλη αυτή τη μακραίωνη και περίπλοκη ιστορία (από την κυνηγετική, μέσω της μαντικής και της αρχαίας ιατρικής, ως την τεχνοκριτική, την ψυχανάλυση, την εγκληματολογία και τη μοντέρνα λογοτεχνία) έχει γράψει ο Κάρλο Γκίνζμπουργκ (στα ελληνικά: "Σημάδια. Ρίζες ενός ενδεικτικού παραδείγματος", μτφρ. Κ. Κουρεμένος, στον τόμο _Περί Κατασκευής_).

Αντιγράφω τον επίλογό του:

Κάποιος έχει πει ότι όταν ερωτεύεται κανείς, απλώς υπερεκτιμά τις οριακές διαφορές που υπάρχουν ανάμεσα σε μια γυναίκα και σε μιαν άλλη (ή ανάμεσα σ' έναν άντρα και σ' έναν άλλον). Αλλά αυτό μπορεί να επεκταθεί και στα έργα τέχνης ή τα άλογα [με μια παραπομπή στις _Αναμνήσεις εγωτισμού _του Σταντάλ, ο οποίος ζητά συγγνώμη από τον αναγνώστη επειδή χρησιμοποιεί τη γαλλική λέξη _connoisseur _με τη σημασία που είχε αποκτήσει στη Γαλλία]. (...) Πρόκειται για μορφές γνώσης που ρέπουν προς τη _σιωπή _- με την έννοια ότι (...) οι κανόνες τους δεν επιδέχονται τυποποίηση και ούτε καν λεκτική διατύπωση. Κανείς δεν μαθαίνει το επάγγελμα του εμπειρογνώμονα ή της τέχνης της διάγνωσης απλά και μόνον βάζοντας σε πράξη κάποιους προϋπάρχοντες κανόνες. Σε αυτόν τον τύπο γνώσης μπαίνουν στο παιχνίδι (έτσι υποστηρίζουν συνήθως) αστάθμητα στοιχεία: η "μύτη", το "μάτι", η διαίσθηση.

Έως τώρα είχαμε αποφύγει επιμελώς να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτό το ναρκοθετημένο όρο. Αλλά αν θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε να τον μεταχειριστούμε, ως συνώνυμο μιας αστραπιαίας συγκεφαλαίωσης ορθολογικών διαδικασιών, θα πρέπει να διακρίνουμε τη _χαμηλή _διαίσθηση από την _υψηλή_.

Η παλαιά αραβική φυσιογνωμική ήταν επικεντρωμένη στην _φιράασα_: έννοια σύνθετη, που δήλωνε γενικά την ικανότητα άμεσης μετάβασης από το γνωστό στο άγνωστο, με βάση κάποιες ενδείξεις. Ο όρος αυτός, παρμένος από το λεξιλόγιο των _σούφι_, χρησιμοποιούνταν για να δηλώνει τόσο τις μυστικές διαισθήσεις όσο και τύπους διεισδυτικότητας και οξυδέρκειας σαν κι εκείνους που αποδίδονταν στους γιους του βασιλιά του Σερεντίπο. Στην δεύτερη αυτή εκδοχή της, η _φιράασα _δεν είναι διαφορετική από το όργανο της ενδεικτικής γνώσης.

Αυτή η "χαμηλή διαίσθηση" είναι ριζωμένη μέσα στις αισθήσεις (έστω και υπερπηδώντας τες) - και ως τέτοια δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την επαισθητή διαίσθηση των διαφόρων ανορθολογισμών του 19ου και 20ού αιώνα. Είναι διαδεδομένη σε όλο τον κόσμο, χωρίς γεωγραφικά, ιστορικά, εθνικά, σεξουαλικά ή ταξικά όρια - και άρα απέχει πάρα πολύ απ' οποιαδήποτε μορφή ανώτερης γνώσης, που είναι προνόμιο των λίγων εκλεκτών. Είναι κληρονομιά των Βεγγαλέζων, η γνώση των οποίων απαλλοτριώθηκε από τον Sir William Herschel, των κυνηγών, των ναυτικών, των γυναικών. Συνδέεει στενά το ζώο άνθρωπος με τα άλλα ζωικά είδη.


----------



## Earion (May 12, 2011)

Μια και όλα ξεκινούν από ένα παραμυθένιο τοπωνύμιο, ήμουν έτοιμος να προτείνω: *σερεντιπική *εύρεση ή ανακάλυψη. Αλλά με πρόλαβε, σερεντιπικότατα, ο Δαεμάνος



> @Earion: πρότερη γνώση ή έλαμψε ξαφνικά ο λύχνος της έμπνευσης;



Μα βέβαια: Eureka moment!
Γιατί να μη γίνει επίρρημα ο ρηματικός τύπος; 
Στιγμές ευλογημένου, άφατου _εύρηκα_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2011)

serendipity=λαθροτυχία χρησιμοποιεί ο Γ. Μπαλόγλου εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2011)

...



drsiebenmal said:


> serendipity=λαθροτυχία χρησιμοποιεί ο Γ. Μπαλόγλου εδώ.


 
Μάλλον αναπάντεχο παρά *αναπάντυχο ή *αναπαντυχερό. ;)
Και σε ποιο νόμο λέει ότι απαγορεύονται οι τυχαίες ανακαλύψεις και τις κρύβουμε, άραγε;

ΛΚΝ:
*λαθραίος* -α -ο [laθréos] E4 : α. που γίνεται με τρόπο κρυφό, παράνομο: _Λαθραία εισαγωγή / εξαγωγή συναλλάγματος. Λαθραία επιβίβαση / διακίνηση._ β. που διακινείται κρυφά, παράνομα: _Λαθραία εμπορεύματα. Λαθραία τσιγάρα. || ~ έρωτας, κρυφός, παράνομος._ || (ως ουσ.) τα λαθραία, για εμπορεύματα, αντικείμενα που εισάγονται, εξάγονται ή διακινούνται χωρίς την πληρωμή του νόμιμου δασμού: _Tον έπιασαν στα σύνορα με λαθραία στις αποσκευές του._ λαθραία EΠIPP: _Kαταδικάστηκε, επειδή κυνηγούσε ~._ [λόγ. < αρχ. λαθραῖος] 

ΛΝΕΓ:
*λάθρα* επίρρ. (λόγ.) κρυφά, χωρίς να γίνεται κανείς αντιληπτός: _εισέβαλαν ~ στη χώρα_ ΑΝΤ. φανερά. [ΕΤΥΜ. < αρχ. λάθρα | λάθρα, επιρρ. χρήση θέματος που απαντά στον αόρ. β' λαθείν (απρφ.) τού ρ. λανθάνω (βλ.λ.)]. 
*λαθραίος*, -α, -ο 1. αυτός που γίνεται κρυφά, με σκοπό να μην τον δουν και τον ανακαλύψουν οι άλλοι, συνήθ. εξαιτίας τής παράνομης φύσης του: _~ κυνήγι | ψάρεμα | ανασκαφή | μετανάστευση_ ΣΥΝ. κρυφός ΑΝΤ. φανερός 2. ό,τι προέρχεται από το λαθρεμπόριο: _~ τσιγάρα | ποτά | όπλα_ 3. _λαθραία_ (τα) τα λαθρεμπορεύματα (βλ.λ.): _βρήκαν τα - στο αμπάρι τού πλοίου._ — λαθραί-α | -ως [αρχ.] επίρρ. [ΕΤΥΜ. <αρχ. λαθραίος < λάθρα (βλ.λ.)].

Λανθάνει κάτι μέχρι την ανακάλυψή του, ναι, αλλά όταν ανακαλυφθεί, ούτε λαθραίο είναι ούτε η αγαλλίαση κρύβεται. 

Λαθροτυχία μπορεί να έλεγα τη χαρά όταν σου 'ρθει ο τέταρτος άσος ή το φύλλο που σου έλειπε για το φλος, στο μοίρασμα ή από το μανίκι, και το κρύβεις από τους άλλους στην πόκα μέχρι ν' ανοίξουν τα χαρτιά, μέρες που είναι.


----------



## Earion (Apr 2, 2012)

*Don’t seek, find*

Louis de Mailly
LES AVENTURES DES TROIS PRINCES DE SERENDIP
SUIVI DE VOYAGE EN SERENDIPITÉ
Edited by Aude Volpilhac, Dominique Goy-Blanquet and Marie-Anne Paveau
234pp. Thierry Marchaisse. €18. ISBN 978-2-36280-003-0​
The _Peregrinaggio di tre giovani figliuoli del Re di Serendippo_ was first published in Venice in 1557. Translated “from the Persian” by the pseudonymous Cristoforo Armeno, it had its roots in ancient Oriental tales. It was taken up twice in France (in 1610 and 1712) before the Chevalier de Mailly (1657-1724), a soldier turned man of letters, published a new translation-cum-adaptation in 1719. His version has now resurfaced, neatly edited by Aude Volpilhac. Set in “happy times when kings were philosophers”, it tells how the enlightened Emperor of Serendip (possibly Ceylon is intended) gives his three sons advanced lessons in the art of kingship. To complete their education, he sends them abroad. During their travels, they encounter the _ruses des homes_ and the _malices des femmes_ familiar to readers of Arabian tales and Old French satires, to which a modern twist is given. Arabia is shown to be institutionally disagreeable: honest women are enslaved, kings callously murder their subjects, and sensuality, cruelty, violence and decadence are the ways of the world.

Thus far, Mailly serves the requirements of the Oriental tale, the vogue for which was stimulated by Galland’s translation of the _Arabian Nights_ (1704-17). Hiding behind a front of cruel caliphs, cunning viziers and wily muftis, such stories satirized abuses of France’s absolute monarchy and monolithic Church, and struck an early blow for the cause of Enlightenment. But Mailly fails to make good on the promise of a Voltairean “philosophical” tale _avant la letter_. He soon wearies of both satire and Armeno’s picaresque verve, and invents tales of his own. These prove to be dull specimens of the equally fashionable _conte gallant_ which staged games of love, analysed sentiment and made fine distinctions -- what is the difference between inconstancy and infidelity? -- as a way of showing how individual feelings and social proprieties may be reconciled. A third of the way in, the Orient fades, the characters lose their charm, the narrative slows to a dribble, and the flat, imageless prose unfolds like the tedious sands of a dreary desert.

But this feeble squib was an acorn book. In 1754, Horace Walpole found the kernel of an enduring idea in an early episode which tells how, when faced with a request to find a lost camel, the princes describe it exactly by drawing conclusions from what they have observed. One prince recalls that only the grass on the right side of the path the beast had followed had been grazed. From this random fact he concludes that it was blind in its left eye. It was to prove more than an early example of the experimental method of scientific inquiry which had been generalized by 1750, for Walpole noted with delight that during their travels, the princes discovered, by accident and reason, any number of things they had not been looking for. He called the phenomenon serendipity.

Dominique Goy-Blanquet chronicles the growth of the idea not in France but in the Anglo-Saxon world where it was, but not for a century, taken up by T. H. Huxley, who saw its value as an approach to scientific thinking. The thought of searching for one thing and stumbling across another (Columbus looking for India and discovering America) was wryly accepted as an amusing occurrence. The French did not warm to the idea. They recognized the thing, but had not found a word for it (both _trouvaille_ and the Quebecois _fortuité_ overstress the role of chance) even by 2009 when it was still not lexicalized. Perhaps they found the awkward syllables of “sérendipité” too hard to pronounce, though a more plausible culprit is surely Gallic resistance to happenstance, lateral thinking and other eccentricities of Anglo-Saxon empiricism.

Marie-Anne Paveau concludes the edition with a fascinating essay on the epistemological implications of the concept. She reports that serendipity is now widely and modishly established in popular culture, even in France, as a name for restaurants, boutiques, a cocktail, even a pop group. But as part of an _ars cogitandi_ she insists that more than accident is involved. Serendipity works only for minds made receptive by curiosity and sagacity. The unforeseen has become a useful adjunct to more formal methodologies. She brings us news of the _Journal of Serendipitous and Unexpected Results_ and to induction and deduction (as used by the princes) she adds abduction and retroduction. She also wisely adds another condition: enquirers should not flinch from looking foolish. The man who invented the Post-it note was trying to find a strong glue, but ended up with a tacky substitute in which he saw, not failure, but an opportunity.

Serendipity has ceased to be a quirky phenomenon and is now entering the methodological armoury of the physical, natural, life and computational sciences. But how accidental are accidental discoveries? Must serendipity remain a game of Serene Dip, or can it be annexed and programmed? Can search engines, which use random data to generate results, be regarded as pathways to “manufactured” serendipity? And are their random links ever random? Could probability theory be used to generate happenstantial encounters? Or should we heed ancient wisdom and accept that seeking does not always mean finding? After all, if we ask the way, we shall never get lost.

DAVID COWARD

Βιβλιοπαρουσίαση από το TLS, 18 Νοεμβρίου 2011


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2012)

...
Και εγεννήθη ημίν αυτοίς αντίθετον του serendipity, το zemblanity, η ικανότητα για ατυχείς και αναμενόμενες ανακαλύψεις, σκόπιμα:

Weird Words: *Zemblanity*

In an ideal lexicographical world, every word ought to be provided with its opposite, its antonym. Ever since 1754, when Horace Walpole included it in a letter, *serendipity* has had to survive without one. It has only been very recently that its opposite has appeared:

So what is the opposite of Serendip, a southern land of spice and warmth, lush greenery and hummingbirds, seawashed, sunbasted? Think of another world in the far north, barren, icebound, cold, a world of flint and stone. Call it Zembla. Ergo: zemblanity, the opposite of serendipity, the faculty of making unhappy, unlucky and expected discoveries by design. Serendipity and zemblanity: the twin poles of the axis around which we revolve.
_Armadillo,_ by William Boyd, 1998. 
​...
It hasn’t yet achieved mainstream status, though Mr Justice Michael Peart used it in a recent legal judgment in the UK and it has been borrowed as the title of a bit of madcap physical theatre, which was performed, for example, at the 2009 Edinburgh Festival Fringe. It has also featured in a book of endangered words [σ.τ.δ.:_ From Afterwit to Zemblanity, 100 endangered words brought to life_ by Simon Hertnon]. I hadn’t realised that it had been used enough to become endangered.


Ημίν; Καμιά ιδέα κανείς; 
Σκόπιμη, αναμενόμενη κι ανέμπνευστη ή τυχαία, απροσδόκητη κι εμπνευσμένη, για την αγαλλίαση τού «Εύρηκα!» τη στιγμή που ανάβει ξαφνικά ο λύχνος (ή ο γλόμπος). 

Καλημέρα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2012)

Έτσι που το περιγράφουν, μαζοχισμό μού θυμίζει. Αλλά, από το Μεσαιωνικό του Κριαρά:

*ευτυχοτυχία *η.
Ευτυχία, καλοτυχία:
να με ξενώσει εκ το σκαλίν της ευτυχοτυχίας (Ντελλαπ., Ερωτήμ. 24). 
Ως προσωποπ.:
Πρώτη αδελφή ένι … η Ευτυχοτυχία και δεύτερος … η Κακοδυστυχία (Λόγ. παρηγ. O 314). 
[<ευτυχοτυχώ + κατάλ. ‑ία]

δυστυχατυχία η· *δυστυχοτυχία*.
α) Δυστυχία:
εκ το σκαλίν επήρα τον της δυστυχατυχίας (Λόγ. παρηγ. L 650)· 
β) (ως προσωποπ.):
εγράφην εις το πρόγραφον της Δυστυχοτυχίας (αυτ. 402). 
 [<δυστυχατυχώ + κατάλ. ‑ία]


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2013)

_Τυχεύρεση_ ή _τυχευρεσία_ είναι οι προτάσεις για νεολογισμό που διάβασα σε άλλο φόρουμ.


----------



## Costas (Oct 10, 2013)

Παρόλο που απέχει, ας κατατεθεί και "η φαεινή", να βρίσκεται.


----------



## escapaki (Sep 27, 2014)

*Σερεντίπιτυ ή μήπως σερεντιπία;*

Αν και οι γνώσεις μου είναι περιορισμένες, ωστόσο θα συνεχίσω να ψάχνω την ελληνική λέξη για το "σερεντίπιτυ". Δε μπορεί τέτοια έννοια να μην την είχαν νιώσει οι αρχαίοι υμών! 
Προς το παρόν:
Σε πολλές γλώσσες, έχει αντικατασταθεί η κατάληξη με μια πιο οικεία για την εκάστοτε γλώσσα. Γιατί όχι και στα ελληνικά; Για παράδειγμα "σερεντιπία", κατά το "ουτοπία". Αυτό το -ιτυ δεν κυλάει με τίποτα.

Παραθέτω μια περίληψη του παραμυθιού από το οποίο ξεκίνησε ο όρος. 
http://www.biology4u.gr/?p=668


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2014)

Ελπίζω να συμφωνείς, eskapaki, ότι καλά σε έφερα εδώ μέσα.

Εγώ έχω να ανακοινώσω ότι μόλις προχτές κατάφερα να βάλω σε κείμενο το _serendipitous discovery_ — και ένιωσα πολύ ευτυχής.


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2014)

escapaki said:


> ...
> Παραθέτω μια περίληψη του παραμυθιού από το οποίο ξεκίνησε ο όρος.
> http://www.biology4u.gr/?p=668



Συμπληρωματικά και διανηματικά για την ιστορία στο μπλογκ:

Don’t seek, find (εδώ παραπάνω, στο ποστ #18)
*Fortune favors only the prepared mind 
Αποφθέγματα, ρήσεις, είπε ο Λουί Παστέρ*

Όσο για την ελληνοποίησή της, εγώ γράφω μερικές φορές το επίρρημα «σερεντιπικά» (1, 2, 3), αλλά μόνο εκεί που ξέρω ότι θα το καταλάβουν. Πόσοι άλλοι θα το καταλάβουν όμως; Μη αλλογλωσσομαθείς, μόνο με _σερεντιπιά_.


----------



## escapaki (Sep 28, 2014)

What a serendipitous discovery indeed!
Καλά έκανες, δεν είχα δει το νήμα. Merci


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2016)

Τι βρήκα στο Wiktionary:


*τυχαιότητα *< τυχαίος + -ότητα (μεταφραστικό δάνειο από την (αγγλικά) serendipity)

(νεολογισμός)

1. ακούσια και αναπάντεχη ανακάλυψη (ή γενικότερα απόκτηση γνώσης), που συμβαίνει τυχαία
2. συνδυασμός γεγονότων, τα οποία από μόνα τους δεν παράγουν θετικό αποτέλεσμα, ενώ, όταν συνδυάζονται, παράγουν
https://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/τυχαιότητα


----------



## Earion (May 11, 2019)

*ευσύμπτωση *λέει το Βικιλεξικό εδώ. 

Δεν μου αρέσει. Εμείς επινοήσαμε πιο ωραία.


----------



## antongoun (Sep 17, 2019)

Από τη μετάφραση του _Focus - Η εστίαση της προσοχής_, του Daniel Goleman, μτφρ. Ηρακλής Οικονόμου και Χρύσα Ξενάκη, εκδ. Πεδίο 2016:

Η ΑΡΧΙΤΕΚΤΟΝΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ *ΑΝΑΠΑΝΤΕΧΗΣ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΗΣ*

Ένα περρσικό παραμύθι αναφέρεται στην ιστορία των Τριών Πριγκίπων της περιοχής Σερεντίπ*, οι οποίοι "ανακάλυπταν συνέχεια, κατά τύχη ή από εξυπνάδα, πράγματα που δεν έψαχναν". Η αναπάντεχη δημιουργικότητα λειτουργεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό έτσι.

* Σ.τ.μ: Η λέξη "Σερεντίπ" μεταφέρθηκε στην αγγλική γλώσσα (serendipity) και προσέλαβε τη σημασία της καλότυχης σύμπτωσης ή της αναπάντεχης επινόησης και ανακάλυψης καλών ιδεών ή πραγμάτων.

Και το πρωτότυπο:

THE ARCHITECTURE OF *SERENDIPITY*

A Persian fairy tale tells of the Three Princes of Serendip, who "were always making discoveries, by accident and sagacity, of things they were not in quest of". Creativity in the wild operates much like that.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2019)

antongoun said:


> Η ΑΡΧΙΤΕΚΤΟΝΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ *ΑΝΑΠΑΝΤΕΧΗΣ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΗΣ*
> ...
> 
> THE ARCHITECTURE OF *SERENDIPITY*



Καθόλου αναπάντεχο· μάλλον αναπάντυχο ή αναπαντυχερό. ;)


----------

